# Help With a Cake Table



## Ltrain4 (Dec 30, 2010)

First off, I am brand new to the world of woodworking, but luckily I have a friend that has voluntered to help me with this project. I am getting married in April and as a gift I want to replicate an antique cake table that she feel in love with. I wasn't able to find one to purchase and decided it would mean more and be more fun for me to build it on my own. 

Now, here's the hard part, I have not been able to find any plans or additional photos that look even similar to the one she likes. All I have is this cell phone picture of a magazine page.










If anyone has any ideas that could help me I would truly appreciate it! I'm trying to find plans or even some more images that could help us out!


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

It looks like a simple 4 sided box sandwiched between a larger top and bottom and then four turned legs. The legs can be picked up from rockler, the box can be put together fairly easy, seems to me.

But you need to know the size of your cake. That cake looks small. Bigger cake, bigger stand.

Bobby


----------

